# Here she is...



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

Ladies and Gentleman I present Project Touareg.
This is a little project we put together over the last couple of weeks in cooperation with PIAA, to sell at the Herzog-Meier VW dealership. 
We had originally hoped to run a set of slightly larger Yokohama Geolander M/T, but due to the fact that it is a new vehicle we opted for a tire closer to stock. We used a 265/65/17 Bridgestone Deuler A/T, which happens to be one of the only tires available in that size. These fit flawlessly without rubbing even on a non-air ride Touareg. We would have loved to do one with air-ride, but they opted for a V6 Pack 2 to keep costs down. We will be going up into the hills this weekend to for a real photoshoot, which should make it's way into PIAAs catalogs. Let me know what you think.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Here she is... (valvesprung)*

Nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am surprised that they choose to do it on a steel suspension model.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

It's nice to see a Touareg done correctly. Looks great.


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Thanks guys. Here is one we did about a year ago. A bit on the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (valvesprung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valvesprung* »_Thanks guys. Here is one we did about a year ago. A bit on the other side of the spectrum.










Not to be a PITA, but your roof racks are on backwards ...
And I also run the 265/65-17 Bridgestones on my V8 with air - an excellent tire for all purpose use and great offroad.
Always welcome an opportunity for another gratuitous posting of mine:








And, as luck would have it, I agree with your wheel choice for the other end of the spectrum:








Now reverse those roof racks and you'll be squared away








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Here she is... (valvesprung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valvesprung* »_Ladies and Gentleman I present Project Touareg.
This is a little project we put together over the last couple of weeks in cooperation with PIAA, to sell at the Herzog-Meier VW dealership. 
We had originally hoped to run a set of slightly larger Yokohama Geolander M/T, but due to the fact that it is a new vehicle we opted for a tire closer to stock. We used a 265/65/17 Bridgestone Deuler A/T, which happens to be one of the only tires available in that size. These fit flawlessly without rubbing even on a non-air ride Touareg. We would have loved to do one with air-ride, but they opted for a V6 Pack 2 to keep costs down. We will be going up into the hills this weekend to for a real photoshoot, which should make it's way into PIAAs catalogs. Let me know what you think. 




































Now that I have drooled all over my keyboard! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Can you detail the mods?
Looks to me like:
- Westin Safari Bar with PIAA lights
- Stock 17" wheels painted black (nice!)
- Load rack (Yakima warrior?)
Anything else?
I love the look of the top basket, but am worried about wind noise as well as height clearance in garages...


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

That was actually one we built for a customer who already owned it, about a year ago I believe. Your Reg was the reason we used the Bridgestones. Not quite what we wanted, but it really does suit it nicely.
Here's a pic of what we hoped for...


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

The basket had to be removed to get it in the show room...








It has... 
-Thule Moab roof basket
-4 PIAA 510 Super white driving lights
-2 PIAA 520 Ion crystal fog lamps
-Westin Safari bar (good eyes







)
-Volvo XC90 factory load bars (the VW were ridiculous for the '07 style rack...)
We origianlly wanted to put together an Off-road "survival/goodie" bag, a handheld GPS, and a high lift jack, but they didn't want to spend the money.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

i am drooling. i want it.
seriously... i LOVE those wheels. by the way, i'd like to see how/where you mounted the switch for those PIAA lights.


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (VWguy2004)*

I'll go snap a pic in a bit. The wiring is pretty clean, and the rack wiring is totally removable. It disconnects at the hatch.


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

Here you go...
BTW sorry our camera is a billion years old. This weekend should yeild some killer outdoor photos. Were hoping for a bit of snow...










































_Modified by valvesprung at 2:26 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

valvesprung
It looks great. However, regarding the Westin push bar. I notice the Treg has parking sensors, so do you have to turn them off with the bar installed? That's the reason I haven't installed one on my T.
Also, you mentioned something about a Hi-Lift in a goodie bag... where on the Treg can you use a Hi-Lift?










_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 9:15 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

We intended to throw the hi-lift on the rack...I'll admit more for looks than anything else








We are going to disable the sensors on Friday as it's been crazy since we finshed the rest. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Not to be a PITA, but your roof racks are on backwards ...
And I also run the 265/65-17 Bridgestones on my V8 with air - an excellent tire for all purpose use and great offroad.
Always welcome an opportunity for another gratuitous posting of mine:









And, as luck would have it, I agree with your wheel choice for the other end of the spectrum:








Now reverse those roof racks and you'll be squared away








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I ran the 265/70 17 Bridgestone duelers on my V8. They were awesome.








To bad they did not fit my V10, they had less than 1K miles on them and sold for 550 buck on ebay a few weeks ago. Tires alone were 750+


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Here she is... (valvesprung)*

Up...


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (valvesprung)*









Now that's an off-road tire! Why couldn't you use that? Anything in an 18" rim?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_Looks to me like:
- Westin Safari Bar with PIAA lights
- Stock 17" wheels painted black (nice!)
- Load rack (Yakima warrior?)

Those wheels were painted? Most of my customers' Touaregs come in with those, so I figured they were standard.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Looks great!!
I had been tossing around the thought of painting my 17's black and this just sealed the deal.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

I assume you guys removed/disconnected the park-distance-controllers being blocked by the safari bar?


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Wiring*

Would you be able to show a picture of where you connected the wiring at for the power?Was it in the fuse box or did you do it thru a splice?Thanks
Great setup for some lights.Looking into those myself but with HIDS.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

wow... VERY clean wiring. I asked because i've been toying w/ putting a similar safari bar on my t'reg along with a pair of lights, but couldn't decide where to put the switches. I love that install. nicely done.


----------



## bobzed57 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (VWguy2004)*

How did your wire the front lights? I took my power from under the cover at the +ve terminal for the compressor in the engine bay. I took the high beam activation from the LH headlight assembly. 
The only problem that I'm yet to solve is getting the isolating switch wiring through the firewall. Here in Oz, we're required to be able to turn the driving lights on and off through the use of a switch separate from the high beam switch. IE if the high beam is on you must be able to turn the driving lights on and off while keeping the high beam on. Currently, I run the wiring through the LH door seal, but I have been toying with making an IR remote kit.
Any tips on getting through the firewall are welcome.
Cheers
Bob Z


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (bobzed57)*


_Quote »_Now that's an off-road tire! Why couldn't you use that? Anything in an 18" rim?

Nothing in an 18 for us, the 17" (265/70 i think) will fit, but it would take some minor trimming. (We test fitted one)


_Quote »_How did your wire the front lights? 


We wired them through the factory fog lamp switch as they are a fog beam.

_Quote »_I assume you guys removed/disconnected the park-distance-controllers being blocked by the safari bar?

We intended to, but found it impossible. They just have to be shut off by the switch. We really hadn't intended to use a Pack 2, but it was what we had as the moment. 

_Quote »_Would you be able to show a picture of where you connected the wiring at for the power?

I will try to do that, as I'm not sure where he connected it.

Let me tell you fellas, this thing was a blast up in the woods. We hit some deep snow and did amazingly well. It had to be strapped out on two occasions, but it was simply due to it being a little underpowered once it got bogged in the snow. I had so mush fun thrashing on this thing. I will have the new pics from the photoshoot up very soon.










_Modified by valvesprung at 10:36 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

Here's the link that I made for the trip. I was the support vehicle, just in case.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2973145
PS: These are my pics on the post, not the "official" ones.


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

Up to the top.
Pics back very soon...


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

Here are just a couple of the ones the pro took...


































_Modified by valvesprung at 9:06 AM 12-14-2006_


----------



## MBX5 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Here she is... (valvesprung)*

Looks nice! Just a quick? How are the piaa fog lamps wired? I am trying to hook my lights up but not sure if I should run them off the battery under the drivers seat or if I can hook them up on some terminal in the engine compartment?


_Modified by MBX5 at 7:12 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Here she is... (v10tdiguy)*

Updates coming soon. I have one word for you...camo.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Here she is... (valvesprung)*

Great stuff but would have been even better with air suspension and rear spare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## semaphore (Jan 20, 2005)

nice


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Here she is... (valvesprung)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

I used the last picture for my desk top picture. Looks great - good job.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (phaeton)*

It's headed to a show this morning where I'll get some better pictures, but here are a couple snapped last night when it got back from vinyl...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

Nice!


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Hoping to have pics from the show very, very soon.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

I fall in love with this thing every time I see it!


----------

